# Weird black spot over negatives creating a haze



## Braders487 (Jun 18, 2017)

Been getting a weird haze destroying my images took to the repair place in london which supposedly knew how to fix saying was light leak but appears not to be and now they say the camera is perfectly fine. EVen the people at the printing place had no clue cant find anything similar online. Is it the camera? its happened on every roll ive shot on this camera since i got it last year from london camera exchange. leaks onto multiple frames


----------



## snowbear (Jun 18, 2017)

My first thought was light leak, as well - either in the camera or in the processing.  Is there another lab you can use?


----------



## Braders487 (Jun 19, 2017)

snowbear said:


> My first thought was light leak, as well - either in the camera or in the processing.  Is there another lab you can use?



I've used about 5-6 labs and every roll since I bought the camera has been like this despite changing light seals twice.


----------



## The_Traveler (Jun 19, 2017)

Perhaps hanging shutter


----------



## Braders487 (Jun 19, 2017)

The_Traveler said:


> Perhaps hanging shutter



The shutter is working perfectly


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 19, 2017)

It's hard it's hard for me to see the image on my mobile, but it looks like someone opened up the camera back when the film was about two-thirds of the way through.


----------



## Braders487 (Jun 19, 2017)

480sparky said:


> It's hard it's hard for me to see the image on my mobile, but it looks like someone opened up the camera back when the film was about two-thirds of the way through.



 camera back never been opened this has happened on all of my 20 plus rolls ive shot and random interms of placement and frequency


----------



## The_Traveler (Jun 19, 2017)

I would sacrifice a roll and let time elapse before advancing film and taking new exposure. In fact I would leave lenscap on and run shutter a couple of extra times on each exposure.

If black area is confined to individual frames, it may be an ntermittent sticky shutter that sticks then clears.


----------



## Braders487 (Jun 19, 2017)

The_Traveler said:


> I would sacrifice a roll and let time elapse before advancing film and taking new exposure. In fact I would leave lenscap on and run shutter a couple of extra times on each exposure.
> 
> If black area is confined to individual frames, it may be an ntermittent sticky shutter that sticks then clears.



looking at the negative it appears that it is leaking off of the frame and the guys at the development place said that was strange that the image hidden in this haze is pinpoint sharp. sometimesthe image is completely not visible though


----------



## Ysarex (Jun 19, 2017)

There is a light leak in the back of the camera. It is not happening during film processing. It is not related to activation of the shutter. Repair/replace light seals in camera back.





Joe

Oops! Got the take-up spool film cassette directions reversed. Conclusion remains unchanged.


----------



## Braders487 (Jun 19, 2017)

Ysarex said:


> There is a light leak in the back of the camera. It is not happening during film processing. It is not related to activation of the shutter. Repair/replace light seals in camera back.
> 
> View attachment 141837
> 
> Joe



thats what i thought but they say the seels are fine and literally just had them fixed for second time


----------



## Ysarex (Jun 19, 2017)

Braders487 said:


> Ysarex said:
> 
> 
> > There is a light leak in the back of the camera. It is not happening during film processing. It is not related to activation of the shutter. Repair/replace light seals in camera back.
> ...



Then they are incompetent. Good luck.

Joe


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 19, 2017)

*It's not a light leak in the back of the camera.*.... *that would fog the relief of the film*.  It's an issue with the shutter.  You may need new seals around the mirror chamber.  

When you say 'the shutter is working perfectly', does that mean it's been tested for light leaks?  Or are you assuming that because it goes 'click' when you push the button it's functioning as designed?  Have the shutter blades / curtains been checked?

My guess is there's a leak coming in around the shutter from the mirror box.


----------



## Derrel (Jun 19, 2017)

I thought the light leak was coming from the shutter curtains not sealing 100% correctly...


----------



## vintagesnaps (Jun 19, 2017)

I was thinking it looks like the shutter is malfunctioning or the mirror isn't raising properly because it seems like it's fine for a number of frames then gets an improperly exposed image. Seems like it's happening at intermittent intervals so I wonder if it will just continue to get worse. Seems like you'd need to get the camera looked at and repaired, or make it into 'shelf art' and buy a replacement camera body that could be used with the lenses you already have.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Jun 19, 2017)

I got to thinking I remember having something similar to this happen a long time ago but don't remember if periodically frames were either under or overexposed, but don't think it was necessarily the entire frame. Not sure if I ever figured out what wasn't firing properly but seemed like something must not have been opening and closing properly every time. It was an old camera that wouldn't have been worth the cost of repair so I didn't have it checked out.


----------



## john.margetts (Jun 20, 2017)

It is localised to the image area. Faulty light seals around the back will cause darkening of the film around the sprocket holes. This means that the light is coming from somewhere forward of the film gate.

What camera is it? Focal plane or leaf shutter? Fixed or changeable lens?

Sent from my A1-840 using Tapatalk


----------



## compur (Jun 21, 2017)

My guess is a leaky leaf shutter.

What camera is it?


----------

